# Thoughts on this buck kid?



## Laney3535 (Jun 25, 2012)

I had a buck kid born on 3/23/15 so he is a little over a month old, and a very big boy. His dam is Tempo-Aquila Reba, and his sire is Redwood Hills Jazz RimRock. I would love some insight


----------



## Laney3535 (Jun 25, 2012)

Anyone?


----------



## Laney3535 (Jun 25, 2012)

This is a more recent picture of him


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

WOW!:shocked: Let me just say that you have a REALLY AWESOME buck kid there!!:drool: :drool: I. WANT. HIM.
He is AWESOME!!!
The only fault I can find is he lacks brisket


----------



## Laney3535 (Jun 25, 2012)

margaret said:


> WOW!:shocked: Let me just say that you have a REALLY AWESOME buck kid there!!:drool: :drool: I. WANT. HIM.
> 
> He is AWESOME!!!
> 
> The only fault I can find is he lacks brisket


Awesome! Glad to get some insight haha me and my mom were really excited when he was born because now we have a herdsire!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Hard to really tell at this age but he has some awesome lineage. His topline is long and level. Nice high withers. He seems to have nice width already. Good leg angulation. The recent picture looks like he is maturing nicely. You have a very nice buckling there.


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

Well I like him


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Fairly nice looking buck kid. Just a few things I don't like; his pasturns are weak, neck is a little short, rump a little steep and lacks a little brisket. The rest of him is really nice though!


----------



## Laney3535 (Jun 25, 2012)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Fairly nice looking buck kid. Just a few things I don't like; his pasturns are weak, neck is a little short, rump a little steep and lacks a little brisket. The rest of him is really nice though!


Could I post a new picture of him set up so you can see again??? His rump is flatter then that when he's not standing on a toy haha


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm going off his first pictures, but sure! I'd love to see more pics!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

I thought his rump is pretty level...
It is hard to tell this young but with lines like that...


----------



## Laney3535 (Jun 25, 2012)

He is a super level buck haha I'm pretty happy with him!!! When my mom gets home we will take more pictures!


----------



## Laney3535 (Jun 25, 2012)

Here's some updates on Magnus! I sadly can't keep him so I have to sell him ((


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

He's beautiful!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I wish he was a LaMancha. I think he's awesome looking.


----------



## Laney3535 (Jun 25, 2012)

I have a lamacha Crossbred Buck


----------



## Laney3535 (Jun 25, 2012)

He's soon to be a whether though


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

He is getting a little stinky now He has breed two of our does and now we are selling him.... He is too closely related to our other girls


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

He's sure a good-looking boy


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

Well thanx .... He has great genetics behind him


----------



## Laney3535 (Jun 25, 2012)

He's for sale


----------

